# Best arrows



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

That largely depends on how much you want to spend....

Best arrow with $$$ not being a concern would be x10s or Nano pros... you pick...

If you're more budget concious and can't spend $400 or more for a dozen arrows...I would recommend going with ACCs (about $129 per dozen shafts), Carbon Express Maximas ($119/dozen), Carbon tech Whitetails ($99) or Whitetail XPs ($129) Litespeeds (79), or Redlines (90). 

I've had good luck with Accs and Maximas. jarlicker has posted some really good scores with Maximas too and Hinky won nationals shooting them a couple years ago. What is your draw length and poundage? I might could help you out with arrows a bit if you show up at Tim's Thursday night or any other time I'm out there...

If you go with an all carbon arrow, just make sure to add unibushings (the easton CB bushing should fit all of the ones I mentioned) to protect the back of the shaft and they will give you plenty of life even with the abuse they'll see shooting field...


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm not a field expert, but I do a LOT of shooting from 40 to 80yds. I really like the Easton Navigators for the money.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JayMc said:


> I'm not a field expert, but I do a LOT of shooting from 40 to 80yds. I really like the Easton Navigators for the money.


I agree navigators are also an excellent arrow, but I'm guessing they are outside his budget at around $190 for shafts alone...close to $250 by the time your all done...(I know jt and hes like 15 or 16 I would guess)...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I totally agree with Sarge on this one.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Dont' forget about the Victory nano arrows, you can get a dozen for under 100 dollars. .006 straightness and .003 straightness 110 dollars per dozen.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bees said:


> Dont' forget about the Victory nano arrows, you can get a dozen for under 100 dollars. .006 straightness and .003 straightness 110 dollars per dozen.


or .001 straightness for about 150.00
I have been shooting them since June, and out of my original dozen I still have 11. The only one that is no longer with me fell victim to a rackley rabbit in the back yard (never seen the rock behind him)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I wasn't particularly impressed with them. To me, they are just too light to make a good field arrow, and I wouldn't shoot a .006 arrow for field...


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

sent u a pm sarg


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> I wasn't particularly impressed with them. To me, they are just too light to make a good field arrow, and I wouldn't shoot a .006 arrow for field...


I got into the 520's shooting redlines and I got into the 530's shooting .002 - .003 straightness ACC. measured on my arrow straightner. and National champion shot victory nano's 

now how good are ya? and how much does it really matter? I'll bet in your case there wouldn't be any difference in your score from .005-.006 straightness compared to .001 straightness. Spine makes a bigger difference that straightness get the spine right and some of these larger straightness can be worked down to a smaller tolerance.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bees said:


> I got into the 520's shooting redlines and I got into the 530's shooting .002 - .003 straightness ACC. measured on my arrow straightner. and National champion shot victory nano's
> 
> now how good are ya? and how much does it really matter? I'll bet in your case there wouldn't be any difference in your score from .005-.006 straightness compared to .001 straightness. Spine makes a bigger difference that straightness get the spine right and some of these larger straightness can be worked down to a smaller tolerance.


 and Hinky got into the 550s shooting Maximas and nanos- it ain't the arrow. its the indian...

You're probably right about the +/-.006 arrows but a .012 TIR is too much for me to be comfortable with. Back in the day when I shot Aluminums, I'd work them on the straightener until I could get .001 TIR. So a +/= .003 arrow is a stretch for me...

You do seem to get more fliers out of a batch of .006 arrows than those with tighter tolerances though...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes the Silver Bowl winner shot the Victory Nano....but he isn't shooting them anymore...and I am pretty sure he was actually shooting higher scores with the other arrows :wink: he just had an incredible animal round....

That being said....those arrows still don't impress me all that much....

For a guy on a budget....I would go with Easton Redlines for a field arrow. :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> That being said....those arrows still don't impress me all that much....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't cry Matty....they can still impress you. Or are you crying because the ones you bought don't impress you either? 

They are just way too light and too stiff....

and I will leave the rest to myself...:zip:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't cry Matty....they can still impress you. Or are you crying because the ones you bought don't impress you either?
> 
> They are just way too light and too stiff....
> 
> and I will leave the rest to myself...:zip:


:chortle: I always like your responses.

Mine shoot fine. They shoot as good as my Maximas. 

Not too light. Mine weigh in around 350gr.

Only reason they might be too stiff is because they aren't offered in the spine ranges as all the other arrows.

They seem to be tough enough. Haven't had a damaged one yet.

Are they the best arrow? Not according to price.

Do I think they are the best arrow? No, but for the money I think they're pretty good.


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help every one but i might try bushings in the arrows i have now


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I wasn't particularly impressed with them. To me, they are just too light to make a good field arrow, and I wouldn't shoot a .006 arrow for field...


you know they offer them in .003 and .001 as well right?

I agree though they are a bit on the light side, but I just load up the front and have at it. We're not shooting fita, I can honestly say in the 2 seasons I have shot field wind drift has only been a factor for me on maybe 2 targets, and neither of those targets were when I was shooting skinny arrows.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> you know they offer them in .003 and .001 as well right?
> 
> I agree though they are a bit on the light side, but I just load up the front and have at it. We're not shooting fita, I can honestly say in the 2 seasons I have shot field wind drift has only been a factor for me on maybe 2 targets, and neither of those targets were when I was shooting skinny arrows.


I know that, the .006 was a different part of the discussion. I still think I would go with an ACC, Maxima, or Navigator before I would drop the cash for the .003 or the .001...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I know that, the .006 was a different part of the discussion. I still think I would go with an ACC, Maxima, or Navigator before I would drop the cash for the .003 or the .001...


weight aside the .001's make for a good arrow for the money. Las sales them for 153.00 a dozen wich is comparable to most of the other mid grade shafts mentioned. They are durable, and consistent. When is the last time you built a dozen arrows, and actually used the entire dozen? Most shafts you always seem to wind up with at least 1 or 2 fliers. The dozen nanoforce I built had no fliers.

But then again the A/C/C's are definately another tried and true mid grade field shaft.

For me I like the victory's because I can shoot the lighter weight I preffer, and still get a little extra speed with out sacrificing FOC. I didn't get caught up in the speed thing because of field being known distance, but after talking to some pro's and joe's that have been at it longer than I have they got me thinking maybe I was giving up a few points by being in the 240 range.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Bees said:


> . . .I got into the 520's shooting redlines and I got into the 530's shooting .002 - .003 straightness ACC. Measured on my arrow straightner. . .
> . . .now how good are ya? and how much does it really matter? I'll bet in your case there wouldn't be any difference in your score from .005-.006 straightness compared to .001 straightness. Spine makes a bigger difference that straightness get the spine right and some of these larger straightness can be worked down to a smaller tolerance.


This is a good statement. I'll go a step further and say that 99% of the Archers out there will not see any difference what-so-ever between a .006" and a .001" straightness arrow. 

Spine is a much more critical factor. Bow tuning probably even more so. How can you select spine without first properly tuning the bow? Right?

It is very difficult for people to see through all the marketing. I still contend that _for the money_ the A/C/C is the best arrow going. Are there better top end arrows? Yup. Are there less expensive alternatives with some compromises in quality and performance? Yup. But all things considered. . .you just can't find a better arrow cheaper than the A/C/C.


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes the Silver Bowl winner shot the Victory Nano....but he isn't shooting them anymore...and I am pretty sure he was actually shooting higher scores with the other arrows :wink: he just had an incredible animal round....
> 
> That being said....those arrows still don't impress me all that much....
> 
> For a guy on a budget....I would go with Easton Redlines for a field arrow. :thumb:


Flew great for me however I shot 28 targets with a group of 4 2 weeks ago and out of a fresh dozen came home with 4 shootable arrows. Never had that happen before and I tell you it will not happen again! I realized why ACE's cost $279.00 per doz. lol


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

jtmoney said:


> I was wonting to no what everyone thought was the best arrows to shoot field archery, i am shooting ultralight entradas and seem to hit them left and right got a dozen july and already killed 6 so really need the best arrow for field any ideas


with all being said, i'd recomend victory nanos .003. great value,very tough, and mine are grouping better than the ce nano xr's i was shooting.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes the Silver Bowl winner shot the Victory Nano....but he isn't shooting them anymore...and I am pretty sure he was actually shooting higher scores with the other arrows :wink: he just had an incredible animal round....
> 
> That being said....those arrows still don't impress me all that much....
> 
> For a guy on a budget....I would go with Easton Redlines for a field arrow. :thumb:


The arrows shot great the slightly lower scores came form a slight cam timing issue.... 


But I switched back to my X10's because the Victory arrows componets were crap I could get a tip to say in even with Epoxy(after cleaning and sanding the insides of the shaft... i mean I shot em for a month and went through a dozen tips extra trying to find some that would stay in.... 

The points actually fit tight enough to stay in from shot to shot but when i would hit one hard enough to break a pin nock it would jolt the point out of the arrow... Ive hit the back of my X10's so hard it cracks the shaft and the tip is still in place with hot melt glue 

Bottom line though the arrows shot good but just werent up to my standards of durability for what i need in an arrow so i'll stick with my X10's...



But for a cost efficent arrow you wont beat an ACC or a Maxima


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> weight aside the .001's make for a good arrow for the money. Las sales them for 153.00 a dozen wich is comparable to most of the other mid grade shafts mentioned. They are durable, and consistent. When is the last time you built a dozen arrows, and actually used the entire dozen? Most shafts you always seem to wind up with at least 1 or 2 fliers. The dozen nanoforce I built had no fliers.
> 
> But then again the A/C/C's are definately another tried and true mid grade field shaft.
> 
> For me I like the victory's because I can shoot the lighter weight I preffer, and still get a little extra speed with out sacrificing FOC. I didn't get caught up in the speed thing because of field being known distance, but after talking to some pro's and joe's that have been at it longer than I have they got me thinking maybe I was giving up a few points by being in the 240 range.


I'm still buying ACCs or Maximas...plus with ACCs at least, I have more options with spine to match up. 

My compound falls right into the Maxima 150 sweet spot, if it didn't I would go strictly to ACCs. A .100 difference in spine between sizes is just too much...Now if they made a nano force in a .700 spine, I might try them from my recurve.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I'm still buying ACCs or Maximas...plus with ACCs at least, I have more options with spine to match up.
> 
> My compound falls right into the Maxima 150 sweet spot, if it didn't I would go strictly to ACCs. A .100 difference in spine between sizes is just too much...Now if they made a nano force in a .700 spine, I might try them from my recurve.


So does that mean your not on strike anymore then????


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> So does that mean your not on strike anymore then????


I asked him the same question when I saw what he was shooting with his recurve. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> So does that mean your not on strike anymore then????


:nod: We have an arrow size restriction (not what I think it should be, but we have one) now so I am off strike...


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Always!*



BOWGOD said:


> weight aside the .001's make for a good arrow for the money. Las sales them for 153.00 a dozen wich is comparable to most of the other mid grade shafts mentioned. They are durable, and consistent. When is the last time you built a dozen arrows, and actually used the entire dozen? Most shafts you always seem to wind up with at least 1 or 2 fliers. The dozen nanoforce I built had no fliers.
> 
> But then again the A/C/C's are definately another tried and true mid grade field shaft.
> 
> For me I like the victory's because I can shoot the lighter weight I preffer, and still get a little extra speed with out sacrificing FOC. I didn't get caught up in the speed thing because of field being known distance, but after talking to some pro's and joe's that have been at it longer than I have they got me thinking maybe I was giving up a few points by being in the 240 range.


I paid for the whole dozen, I'm using them! Most fliers aint the arrow! It's been proven, with a shooting machine, that a bow doesn't know the diference between .000, and .015 straightness! But for the Mental thing, I guess straighter is better!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I would have to say that the best field arrows are called Blue Jacket #230. They cost me $29 a dozen brand new, and cost me another $2 a dozen for glue-in points and nocks. They have an impressive straightness tolerance of .011", and they're just about the heaviest arrow you'll find...perfect for wind shooting. In fact, I used them this past summer to shoot my highest field rounds...542 on two consecutive days during out Outdoor States


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Who makes them why are they so cheap


----------

